# Wilson/Olcott



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone out today? Heading up tonight to fish tomorrow. Only got one day to fish cause of work.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst (Mar 2, 2016)

How did it go for you? I'm heading up on Thursday and fishing through the weekend out of point breeze...
Looking for something to go on...


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Today went 3 for 5. All about 12 pounds. It was an early bite for us we were out at 5 am and fish were on immediately. Everything on spin doctors and flies and cut bait rig. Our best action was in front Olcott 100-200 fow. We only fished till about 11 had to drive home. Fleas weren't horrible but weren't that good either. Be ready to retie lines to clean them off. Lake was flat as glass and it was hot. Surface temp 73 and down at 65 was 50.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

How long are the fleas an issue? Til fall?? Winter??


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Was out this morning for 2 1/2 hr and 9 for 7 , meat rigs was are best only a few on spoons all weekend


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Olcott today


----------



## Heath Fairhurst (Mar 2, 2016)

nicklesman said:


> Olcott today


Dang! That's a smackdown!!! Nice job


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Im jealous!! Nice job!! I cant wait to get out after em


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

nicklesman said:


> Olcott today


Nicklesman did you charter or were you fishing your own boat? planning a trip in the very near future and was just wondering if you chartered who did you go with. We may bring our own boat not sure yet thanks


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone going this weekend? I'll be there tomorrow-sunday.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst (Mar 2, 2016)

Hookedup330 said:


> Anyone going this weekend? I'll be there tomorrow-sunday.



I'll be up there Thursday through Sunday fishing out of Point Breeze. This is really my first trip up there hoping to get on a good program!


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Should be pretty easy fishing been really good. Just hoping the weather holds out


----------



## Heath Fairhurst (Mar 2, 2016)

We're hoping for the best but Saturday looks a bit dicey...


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Meat rigs were are best out of Olcott


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm hoping to go up Saturday afternoon and fish Sunday again. Any help on if offshore is better than close would be great. Don't have a ton of time to fish but any amount is better than none at all.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

was out tonight.went 4 for 6 in 2 hours. 1 on dipsy 170 back fish catcher & fly. 3 on down rigger spoon 55 down. water temp 52 degrees 50 down in 200'.
lady at launch said cleaning station supposed to be done tomorrow.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainbow Record said:


> Nicklesman did you charter or were you fishing your own boat? planning a trip in the very near future and was just wondering if you chartered who did you go with. We may bring our own boat not sure yet thanks


We chartered with stalker.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

nicklesman said:


> We chartered with stalker.


Thanks for the info if time is to short For the trip and he has dates available we may book with him instead of pulling up boat


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rods in at 1 back to dock at 530. 275ft ish. Let 3 others go and lost a real nice one with net. Spoons and meat. Fun afternoon


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

question, I'm new to Olcott fishing. If I fish 1 week for salmon, how many can I have in possession to bring home to Ohio?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

someone said 2 days fresh, unlimited , frozen and packaged.


----------

